# polymorpha wanted



## munrofraser (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi I'm now going to repeat what I wrote a few minutes ago.
I want a scolopendra polymorpha. I want to buy it in the uk. I live East Midlands.
Can anyone please help:bash:


----------

